
DOJ sues to stop California’s net neutrality law - EGreg
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/10/calif-net-neutrality-becomes-law-on-january-1-unless-us-govt-can-stop-it/
======
masonic
Posted 36 days ago under its actual title, "Trump admin claims Calif. net
neutrality law causes “irreparable harm” to US"

